

A.I achieves temporary self-awareness with 5 input sentences - youlweb
http://www.genudi.com/Dialog-114-Transcript.html

======
paco57
I think that this Genudi new software shows a successful way to have a real
chat whith a computer. We never know what the computer will say, but the
answers match well. It could be a help for some people alone wanting to
communicate - Congratulations for this good creative project!

------
juliusmaximus
This is quite relevant because the probability of combining these specific
words together is very low.

~~~
youlweb
yes, especially given the small amount of input data provided. Most A.I
services rely on big data and days of training.

------
sillyiii
vote

